# Adopt a Hero Benefit



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that there will be a benefit this Sunday (November 16th) at Club Max (2957 Bingle at Kempwood) starting at 2:00 PM with a $5.00 donation at the door. Music by Jay Cantu - don't know if you've ever heard him but he's pretty good - mostly country with some oldies mixed in. I'll guarantee that he'll do "Proud to be an American" and he does it better than Lee Greenwood. There will be live auctions, food, raffles and all proceeds go to Adopt a Hero for Christmas http://www.adoptaheroforchristmas.org/ .I'm going to donate a couple of pens so if anybody has anything they would like to donate it would be appreciated as would your attendance. I have a flyer but it's a .pdf file and I don't think I can post it but I'll be glad to send it to anyone if you'll send me your email address.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sounds interesting.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I brough a Duck Call to work today for the Auction. Can we plan on hooking up today or tomorrow at lunch ?

I also have some mesquite pen blanks for Don, maybe we can all have lunch on that side of town ?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great - it will be appreciated. I could do it tomorrow but I have a lunch appointment today. So far, they have some pretty good stuff for auction - quite a few baskets with wine, Crown Royal, ladies foo-foo etc. some tools and so forth. Hope they get a good turnout. That's my wife's birthday and she's not real excited about spending it in a bar but agrees it's a good cause so we'll go for a couple of hours then head on across town to meet her son, aunt and families for dinner. BTW - for what it's worth - Club Max is not known for making strong drinks. On the one hand you feel cheated but on the other hand you could spend a month in there and not get a DUI when you leave.







Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> That's great - it will be appreciated. I could do it tomorrow but I have a lunch appointment today. So far, they have some pretty good stuff for auction - quite a few baskets with wine, Crown Royal, ladies foo-foo etc. some tools and so forth. Hope they get a good turnout. That's my wife's birthday and she's not real excited about spending it in a bar but agrees it's a good cause so we'll go for a couple of hours then head on across town to meet her son, aunt and families for dinner. BTW - for what it's worth - Club Max is not known for making strong drinks. On the one hand you feel cheated but on the other hand you could spend a month in there and not get a DUI when you leave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tomorrow works for me. You going to be home ?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I may have to make a joint call with one of my distributors in the AM but I told him I had plans for lunch so we'd have to knock it out early. Pick a spot and I'll buy your lunch. Do you still have my phone number?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I may have to make a joint call with one of my distributors in the AM but I told him I had plans for lunch so we'd have to knock it out early. Pick a spot and I'll buy your lunch. Do you still have my phone number?


Nope sorry, didn't keep my notes with the number or address. I don't know that neck of the woods very well, and any place is fine with me.

713 962 2283


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Enjoyed the visit Richard and the call is greatly appreciated - it's a beauty. Thanks for the donation - hope a bunch show up to drive the price into the stratosphere. Anyone on here thinking about coming?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Finally realized I could print the flyer then scan as a jpg so here is a copy if anyone would like to attend and buy some stuff.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking...I'll be glad to chunk in a couple of pens as well....but delivery is gonna be a problemo. Any of the 'principals' out near my 'hood??


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Did you ever get the new blade on your bandsaw? Not sure but I may meet someone at I-10 and Wirt and could run by and give you a hand with it. Have to see how my day runs.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great cause, sure wish I wasn't tied up this Sunday. Will have to try and get involved through their website.

Jeff


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got the new blade in the mail, Tom, but ain't tackled installation yet. If you happen to be at I 10 & Wirt your pretty close...and I keep a few 'cold ones' in the frig...LOL
Gimme a call if yore gonna be in the 'hood ..I got no plans for the weekend...Please don't make any special trip..iif I miss this one I'll make the next one..

Jim 713 781 5732


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Jim - my contact didn't work out and traffic was so bad coming back from Texas City I had to take the beltway around. I'm taking off the next two weeks and if I get close during some of my running I'll drop by and give you a hand.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Tom..but , with what I retained on the 'practice run' (lol) I'm sure I can get that sucker installed.. Sorry about the pens for the benefit. I'd try to run them out there but aint got nobody to babysit on Sundays....

mebbe next time....Jim


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

No problem. Yours would look so good I'd have to pay people to take mine anyway.


----------

